# Back from Sedona



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy All,

Just got home from 3 days in Santa Paula and 10 days at the Rancho RV Park in Sedona AZ. What a great trip, even with a big rain storm on our second day, we had a wonderful time. Both the Excursion and the Outback were flawless. The giant thunderstorm was a big test for the TT which had no leaks. We sat outside, under the awning and watched the show. Nature's fireworks were spectacular. Sedona and Oak Creek Canyon were beautiful and Sara was in Heaven at Slide Rock. We did a lot of sightseeing and just relaxing.

On the way home, some strong crosswinds in the Palm Springs area convinced me of the need for better sway control. I feel an Equalizer hitch is in my near future.

Overall a really good trip, but I must confess I did suffer a little from OWS, you know, Outbackers Withdrawl Snydrome







.

Happy Camping









Tom sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Campingtom: Sounds like a wonderful trip. Those desert crosswinds can make anyone a bit nervous! We were rookies to them this past May, and were so thankful for the Reese Dual Cam. We felt them, but were never in any danger of sway. We're finally taking another trip to the Gulf coast this weekend. Woohoo! sunny


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

The Palm Springs area will definitely test your sway control, and the headwinds alone make driving difficult. Just once, I'd like to have some tailwinds like that! Never seems to happen that way, though.
Kevin P.


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip!







We went to AZ last Sept. Chris and I had a fantastic time! The Outback was wonderful (as always) but during some storms we did find a little dampness inside so Chris sealed the RV when we got home from the trip. We planed on going for 10 days but came home a day early because it was our first trip without the boys and we really missed them a lot!








Monica


----------

